# Lampropelma nigerrimum



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Today I got another species of Tarantulas from this list >>  Clicky  <<

So far I've managed to get . . . 

1 x Cyriopagopus schioedtei
5 x Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatran Tiger"
4 x Lampropelma nigerrimum
5 x Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"
4 x Lampropelma violaceopes
4 x Haplopelma robustum
1 x Ornithoctoninae G. sp. "Orange Fringed"
3 x Phormingochilus everetti
8 x Poecilotheria metallica 

All I need to get now is Cyriopagopus sp. "Sulawesi Black" and I'll have the full house :2thumb: (anyone seen any slings about?)


Anyhow I was doing a little searching on one of the Polish forums for some information about L. nigerrimum and came across this bite report with pictures. >>>>>>  LINK  <<<<<<
I wonder if the bite from one of these is as bad a pokie of the same size ?
While I was repotting the four I received today, I had three of them playing hide and seek up and down my arm. :gasp:
I really wish I had read this bite report before I started moving them. :lol2:

Remind me not to get bitten :whistling2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

lol me nice list


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

I'd like to have your bank balance! Buying a B smithi sling seems a bit posh for me these days!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Spiderstock said:


> I'd like to have your bank balance! Buying a B smithi sling seems a bit posh for me these days!


Like most things in this world, if you want something you have to work for it and I worked a 12-14 hour day, 7 days a week for a few months to buy that lot. : victory:


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

I'd love the chance to work for it. Sadly my job has to throw the overtime between about 15 people. So some months the pickings are good, others poor.


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice collection indeed!! I get home from Afghan this month, needless to say its gonna be a task to not spend my entire bonus on new T's
(that said i've already bought 7 new ones out here haha)


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My nigerrimum is a fantastic shade of brown XD


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

i have a sulawesi female,these hit there food like a sledghammer,and peter im sure you dont need 5 sumatran tigers,and i know :2thumb:a little person gaging for one


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

PeterUK said:


> All I need to get now is Cyriopagopus sp. "Sulawesi Black" and I'll have the full house :2thumb: (anyone seen any slings about?)


MIchael has some. 

Michael Scheller - Vogelspinnenzucht und Handel - Biete/ For Sale:

But you probably already knew that!


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice collection, that bite report made interesting reading, certainly wouldnt want to get tagged by one!!!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

I'm just on my way out the door to get a new enclosure for my L.nigerrimum. Think i'll leave the rehousing until after I'm out of hospital. Waited 8 months for an op that happens tomorrow and I'm screwed if one of these decides to nibble on my hand...!

Very beautiful spiders. Mine is around the 3 inch mark and looks a lot nicer than she actually is. Nice list Peter, worth the long days sure enough.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

kris74 said:


> I'm just on my way out the door to get a new enclosure for my L.nigerrimum. Think i'll leave the rehousing until after I'm out of hospital. Waited 8 months for an op that happens tomorrow and I'm screwed if one of these decides to nibble on my hand...!
> 
> Very beautiful spiders. Mine is around the 3 inch mark and looks a lot nicer than she actually is. Nice list Peter, worth the long days sure enough.



Hope all goes well with the op mate!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Jonb1982 said:


> Hope all goes well with the op mate!


What he said : victory:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> im sure you dont need 5 sumatran tigers,and i know :2thumb:a little person gaging for one


I didnt know that hobbits kept T's :gasp:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Hope all goes well with the op mate!





PeterUK said:


> What he said : victory:


Aye, cheers men. I was in last week for it but it got canceled, total pain in the bum. I'm 1st on the list tomorrow. One new back coming right up...


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

kris74 said:


> Aye, cheers men. I was in last week for it but it got canceled, total pain in the bum. I'm 1st on the list tomorrow. One new back coming right up...


 good luck hope thing go ok :2thumb:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

selina20 said:


> My nigerrimum is a fantastic shade of brown XD


Mine too!! hahaha


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

they are fast growers mine will need rehomeing again soon


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Iv got a sub adult pair of these beauties


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

8 Days of suffering! No Way :gasp:


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

i picked up a few sulawesi black from mr scheller at hamm saturday, about 2cm and they are fast. from your list i want the haplo robustum and the orange fringe. i have 2 everetti which are a little over 1" now. if you are lucky enough to get a female, or if i end up with one, we must arrange a project! i saw 1.1 everetti at hamm 2" juveniles, but i thought paying €450 for two small spiders would be a bit like getting an arm shot off.


----------

